# I am schwinn



## Bill in Bama

I remember clay wheels on a skateboard


----------



## GTs58

So do I. They were on mass produced skateboards in the very early 60's and probably before you were born. Now the wood wheels are a different story.


----------



## cyclingday

My first skate board had steel wheels.
Hitting a pebble on that baby was an experience in agility.


----------



## Rivnut

My first skate board had metal wheels.  I took a strap-on roller skate apart and used the front and rear halves and screwd them to a 1" x 6".










Took the other skate and made an orange crate scooter


----------



## gkeep

Yeah, crate scooters and push go carts with metal street skates on front and the rear wheels off a wagon for that jacked up style. I got my Sidewalk Surfer with clay wheels for Christmas in 1964, I was 6. It was so much nicer than the metal wheels on the red plywood skateboards, but one little bit of sand and look out! Rode that until the trucks cracked from fatigue when I was 12 or 13. I also used my parents skates from the 30s, trashed the wooden wheels on the sidewalk and school playground. My mom must have sewed and ironed dozens of patches on my knees.

And I still have a couple skate keys just in case.


----------



## Rivnut

My brother and I built our first (push) go cart using the wheels off of an old baby carriage.  One bolt in the middle of a two by four and you turned the axle using a rope.

I've still got a pair of skates, no key. We'll have to get together. LOL


----------



## sccruiser

yep had clay wheels on my Black Night  wood deck. they would just slip like ice on real smooth concrete. couldnt really turn to sharp. moved up next to the fiberglass hang ten deck with urethane wheels. Way better for 70's carving but couldnt ride on the street between sidewalks , still to hard. Then we got Road Rider 2's with sealed "german racing bearings" 
and the Sims Pure Juice bowl riders.  game changers in early skatebording !


----------



## sccruiser

Oh wait I forgot this is a Schwinn thread so I give you my Orange Krate with original  70's Makaha "Chedder Cheese" skate.


----------



## Bill in Bama

sccruiser said:


> Oh wait I forgot this is a Schwinn thread so I give you my Orange Krate with original  70's Makaha "Chedder Cheese" skate. View attachment 1034705



Love this pic,, can hear the ice cream truck now! We towed each other with a rope!!


----------



## gkeep

I saw one of these being thrown out at the transfer station 5 or so years ago. Unfortunately it had just been run over by the front end loader. I would have loved to grab it and freak my kids out by riding it down the sidewalk. They're still floating around on ebay.


----------



## sccruiser

The tan clay " super surfer " wheels are the same ones used on the Whamo wheelie bars back in the 60's.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!


----------



## Jeff54

Those were my 1st skate boards too. Only problems were keeping the skates attached to board and finding enough girls who'd trade em to me.

Yet today, Not encouraged by me at first, for his age and without medical insurance, and didn't expect he'd do it very long I taught him a few things that were the limitations on steel, and how to fall and or spin while falling, land on his back on a flat rug, that's it. Come summer he won the local contest and at 32 years old now he's still at it. .  He's is on Tony Hawk's Birdhouse team, inventing new tricks like the 360 nose spin in this.:








Rivnut said:


> My first skate board had metal wheels.  I took a strap-on roller skate apart and used the front and rear halves and screwd them to a 1" x 6".
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034632


----------



## sccruiser

Bill in Bama said:


> Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!



I actually heard stories about Calabasis jumps in the 70's. ! We were just over the hill in Santa Cruz and to young to get over there. Always wanted to skate winchester park too.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Ok there you are! I was one of the first dudes to scale the fence and skate Cambell skate park,, rode winchester many times! The bike hills as it was known was outlaw bmx! Cops would show up,,,watch for a bit then run everyone off. The kind of place folks didn't want their kid hanging out,, might be beer or weeds growning! I think about that place every time i see a schwinn scrambler! I swear it was pure fun. Probably condominiums now!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Jeff54 said:


> Those were my 1st skate boards too. Only problems were keeping the skates attached to board and finding enough girls who'd trade em to me.
> 
> Yet today, Not encouraged by me at first, for his age and without medical insurance, and didn't expect he'd do it very long I taught him a few things that were the limitations on steel, and how to fall and or spin while falling, land on his back on a flat rug, that's it. Come summer he won the local contest and at 32 years old now he's still at it. .  He's is on Tony Hawk's Birdhouse team, inventing new tricks like the 360 nose spin in this.:



And


----------



## Bill in Bama

Anyone listen to the "bike karma" podcast! Tom brown, the dude who,,,as a labor of love has got a pretty cool show! Really interesting! Just has a super mellow vibe. Cool people doing cool stuff with all kinds of bikes! I do recommend it.


----------



## Bill in Bama

By the way the title "I am schwinn " isn't me thinking i know all about schwinn! It's a reference to the walking dead tv show. From i am negan! A saying displaying loyalty to the leader NEGAN! Just saying!


----------



## gkeep

_"Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!"_

Bill, I grew up at the end of DeFoe Dr by Jollyman Elementary School. Spent a lot of time in the creeks from when I was about 4 on, Calabasses tributary ran open next to our house until they covered the stretch between Bollinger and DeFoe in the mid 60s. By 3rd or 4th grade we were biking to Stevens Creek to fish, swim, etc. Rode our stingrays and ten speeds all over  the hills on the horse trails and fire roads, who knew we were mountain biking??

Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.


----------



## Rivnut

> Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.




Didn't have to be abandoned.  We used to ride into Stoughton's Apple Farm through the back gate.  Put on a light weight jacket and zip it up a couple of inches.  Start picking apples and stuffing them into the jacket.  Zip it up a little more and do some more picking.  Found out the next year that if we were really adventuresome, we could ride in a little farther and get to the peaches.


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> _"Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!"_
> 
> Bill, I grew up at the end of DeFoe Dr by Jollyman Elementary School. Spent a lot of time in the creeks from when I was about 4 on, Calabasses tributary ran open next to our house until they covered the stretch between Bollinger and DeFoe in the mid 60s. By 3rd or 4th grade we were biking to Stevens Creek to fish, swim, etc. Rode our stingrays and ten speeds all over  the hills on the horse trails and fire roads, who knew we were mountain biking??
> 
> Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.





gkeep said:


> _"Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!"_
> 
> Bill, I grew up at the end of DeFoe Dr by Jollyman Elementary School. Spent a lot of time in the creeks from when I was about 4 on, Calabasses tributary ran open next to our house until they covered the stretch between Bollinger and DeFoe in the mid 60s. By 3rd or 4th grade we were biking to Stevens Creek to fish, swim, etc. Rode our stingrays and ten speeds all over  the hills on the horse trails and fire roads, who knew we were mountain biking??
> 
> Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.



      Im gonna call you time captain. I went to meyerholz elementary. And miller jr high! Dude im almost in tears,, I remember riding my schwinn dirt bike to the saratoga 6 theatre to see "JAWS" !!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

What am I looking at. The frame id says 1953 but a 53  what jag ,, corvette,, ya know ??? How do you know or can you just build it with add ons??


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> _"Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!"_
> 
> Bill, I grew up at the end of DeFoe Dr by Jollyman Elementary School. Spent a lot of time in the creeks from when I was about 4 on, Calabasses tributary ran open next to our house until they covered the stretch between Bollinger and DeFoe in the mid 60s. By 3rd or 4th grade we were biking to Stevens Creek to fish, swim, etc. Rode our stingrays and ten speeds all over  the hills on the horse trails and fire roads, who knew we were mountain biking??
> 
> Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.



I grew up at 1048 arlington lane.. just 500 feet from meyerholz elementary. Calabassas had the best library in my hood!
I deliver the san jose mercury and the news! On a ( what i think was a 1961 schwinn heavy duty! It ) was yellow! And curb proof!!

And my dad put up big bulb lights every winter!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> I grew up at 1048 arlington lane.. just 500 feet from meyerholz elementary. Calabassas had the best library in my hood!
> I deliver the san jose mercury and the news! On a ( what i think was a 1961 schwinn heavy duty! It ) was yellow! And curb proof!!
> 
> And my dad put up big bulb lights every winter!



Correction,,, 1961..my bad! Bill


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> What am I looking at. The frame i.d. says 1953 but a 53  what jag ,, corvette,, ya know ??? How do you know or can you just build it with add ons??
> 
> View attachment 1036042
> 
> View attachment 1036043
> 
> View attachment 1036044
> 
> View attachment 1036045
> 
> View attachment 1036046
> 
> View attachment 1036047
> 
> View attachment 1036048
> 
> View attachment 1036049
> 
> View attachment 1036050



This is a 1951 by the serial number


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> This is a 1951 by the serial number



 not a 53 my bad!!!


----------



## Rivnut

Middleweights made their first appearance in late 54. That chain guard didn't appear until 1959. Post a picture of the serisl number.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Help me,,, dude


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> Help me,,, dude
> 
> View attachment 1036068
> 
> View attachment 1036069
> 
> View attachment 1036070



I used something called angelfire


----------



## Rivnut

Aug. 3rd, 1962

Bikehistory.org has a site where you just type in the number.  In your case, a second screen appeared asking for the location of the serial number.  I clicked on 'rear drop out' and the date came back as I show above.

Google '1962 Schwinn catalog' and compare the Panther III, Jaguar Mark IV, and Corvette to what you have.  Lots of bling on those bikes that aren't visible in the pictures you posted.  Serial numbers are for frames only. The same frames were used on all middleweights.  No serial number info on models.  No matter where you go with it, enjoy it.


Based on a need for the second screen, this number was apparently used twice. Easy to understand the confusion. Pedals, seat post decals, wheels/tires, and seat all point to middlle weight. Hope it's all straight now.   You also might want to peruse the Middleweight forum in addition to this Schwinn forum.

Ed


----------



## GTs58

Yep, that's a 1962 Corvette or Jaguar.


----------



## Rivnut

"If" this bike were mine, "and" I was going to restore it, I'd go the Corvette route.  The Jaguar had a full sized chrome tank with horn - $$$ to find and or have rechromed.   From what I see in the pictures, the only thing missing for a Corvette would be the front pumpkin light. (And a bolt / nut for the front rack.)


----------



## Bill in Bama

Rivnut said:


> "If" this bike were mine, "and" I was going to restore it, I'd go the Corvette route.  The Jaguar had a full sized chrome tank with horn - $$$ to find and or have rechromed.   From what I see in the pictures, the only thing missing for a Corvette would be the front pumpkin light. (And a bolt / nut for the front rack.)



Thanks,, ive had this bike and never knew what to do with it! Its been painted red over red! Im not sure,,, to paint or not to paint!. I thought all along it was a 51.


----------



## Allrounderco

Bill in Bama said:


> Anyone listen to the "bike karma" podcast! Tom brown, the dude who,,,as a labor of love has got a pretty cool show! Really interesting! Just has a super mellow vibe. Cool people doing cool stuff with all kinds of bikes! I do recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 1035008
> 
> View attachment 1035009
> 
> View attachment 1035010





I do. @Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast is a real ambassador to the bicycling community, and the show encompasses all types of riding, gear, industry insight, culture, and even repair and refurbishing. It's the best bicycle podcast I know, although that's subjective, as different things appeal to different people. He also runs a great annual swap meet in my area every summer.


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> _"Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!"_
> 
> Bill, I grew up at the end of DeFoe Dr by Jollyman Elementary School. Spent a lot of time in the creeks from when I was about 4 on, Calabasses tributary ran open next to our house until they covered the stretch between Bollinger and DeFoe in the mid 60s. By 3rd or 4th grade we were biking to Stevens Creek to fish, swim, etc. Rode our stingrays and ten speeds all over  the hills on the horse trails and fire roads, who knew we were mountain biking??
> 
> Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.



I don't suppose you remember mike's bike shop on highway 9,,, I think it became saratoga sunnyvale rd.?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

sccruiser said:


> Oh wait I forgot this is a Schwinn thread so I give you my Orange Krate with original  70's Makaha "Chedder Cheese" skate. View attachment 1034705



Nice Krate. The skate board is pretty COOL TOO!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> By the way the title "I am schwinn " isn't me thinking i know all about schwinn! It's a reference to the walking dead tv show. From i am negan! A saying displaying loyalty to the leader NEGAN! Just saying!



I am NEGAN!!! NOT! I just love the show . FEAR the walking dead is really good too. Razin.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Rivnut said:


> Aug. 3rd, 1962
> 
> Bikehistory.org has a site where you just type in the number.  In your case, a second screen appeared asking for the location of the serial number.  I clicked on 'rear drop out' and the date came back as I show above.
> 
> Google '1962 Schwinn catalog' and compare the Panther III, Jaguar Mark IV, and Corvette to what you have.  Lots of bling on those bikes that aren't visible in the pictures you posted.  Serial numbers are for frames only. The same frames were used on all middleweights.  No serial number info on models.  No matter where you go with it, enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Based on a need for the second screen, this number was apparently used twice. Easy to understand the confusion. Pedals, seat post decals, wheels/tires, and seat all point to middlle weight. Hope it's all straight now.   You also might want to peruse the Middleweight forum in addition to this Schwinn forum.
> 
> Ed



Thanks Ed! Probably why I could never hit on a make! I started to think the diff between corvette and jaguar was just add ons to a standard frame! The same way the automotive industry. From what im picking up is thats im right!? If i have,,, lets say a 1957 frame i can build any 57 "what have you",,, provided its in the proper weight class??? Is that correct?? Heavyweight,, midweight,,, or what's left!? Hw's being phantom, or other! And mw jag, corvette, is hornet an mid weight???


----------



## Rivnut

The early 50's era Schwinn balloon bikes would either have a cantilever frame, like the phantom and the panther, or a straight bar, like the Hornet.  Spend some time looking through the catalogs that are online. www.trfindley.com.  Read the descriptions, look at the illustrations, and every once in a while you'll run across a spec sheet.  In late 54, the middleweight bikes were introduced.  Except for some strange one-offs, the middleweights had cantilever frames.  Differences in models were dependent on what options they came with.  Balloon tire bike came with the S2 tubular rims with 26 x 2.125"  tires; middleweight tire bikes with the S7 tubular rims with 26 x 1-3/4" tires. (1-3/4" is NOT equivalent to 1.75" when dealing with  bicycle tires unless it says on the tire "for S7 wheels.")


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

razinhellcustomz said:


> The skate board is pretty COOL TOO!!




That board is worth $$$$      I was a Professional Skateboarder in the 70's .   Rode Metal , then Clay, then Eurothane .   Frank Nasworthy CHANGED My Life When he put out Cadillac Wheels ......................then onto Road Riders Etc .     You guys are bringing back memories !    Here's a few of me back in the day .  Tony Alva taking lessons in the background on pic 3 !   ( 1975 Hang Ten Contest )    Ride Safe !


----------



## Balloonoob

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That board is worth $$$$      I was a Professional Skateboarder in the 70's .   Rode Metal , then Clay, then Eurothane .   Frank Nasworthy CHANGED My Life When he put out Cadillac Wheels ......................then onto Road Riders Etc .     You guys are bringing back memories !    Here's a few of me back in the day .  Tony Alva taking lessons in the background on pic 3 !   ( 1975 Hang Ten Contest )    Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1038304
> 
> View attachment 1038305
> 
> View attachment 1038306
> 
> View attachment 1038307
> 
> View attachment 1038308
> 
> View attachment 1038312
> 
> View attachment 1038314
> 
> View attachment 1038316
> 
> View attachment 1038317



Wait...... What? U kidding me?!?


----------



## Balloonoob

Jeff54 said:


> Those were my 1st skate boards too. Only problems were keeping the skates attached to board and finding enough girls who'd trade em to me.
> 
> Yet today, Not encouraged by me at first, for his age and without medical insurance, and didn't expect he'd do it very long I taught him a few things that were the limitations on steel, and how to fall and or spin while falling, land on his back on a flat rug, that's it. Come summer he won the local contest and at 32 years old now he's still at it. .  He's is on Tony Hawk's Birdhouse team, inventing new tricks like the 360 nose spin in this.:



Wow is that your son? I love the spins of the tip of the nose /tail. Simple but awesome looking.


----------



## gkeep

Bill,
My (much, 12 years older) older brother went to Hyde Jr. High late 50s then Cupertino High, graduated in 63. He bought me the Skateboard when he was in college. I remember Mikes Bikes. Bought myself a 1973 Italvega (currently in my basement) at Cupertino Bike Shop when it was on Stevens Creek, I think they were just east of Highway 9 toward Wolfe Road. 

First house we moved into in 1958 was on Michele Way, a few blocks down from Calabazas Park, I was a toddler there.


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> Bill,
> My (much, 12 years older) older brother went to Hyde Jr. High late 50s then Cupertino High, graduated in 63. He bought me the Skateboard when he was in college. I remember Mikes Bikes. Bought myself a 1973 Italvega (currently in my basement) at Cupertino Bike Shop when it was on Stevens Creek, I think they were just east of Highway 9 toward Wolfe Road.
> 
> First house we moved into in 1958 was on Michele Way, a few blocks down from Calabazas Park, I was a toddler there.



Wow dude!! I know ! It all seems like such along time ago! But still very close! Great to hear from a home skillet!! Sooo it was real?? Damn!


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> Bill,
> My (much, 12 years older) older brother went to Hyde Jr. High late 50s then Cupertino High, graduated in 63. He bought me the Skateboard when he was in college. I remember Mikes Bikes. Bought myself a 1973 Italvega (currently in my basement) at Cupertino Bike Shop when it was on Stevens Creek, I think they were just east of Highway 9 toward Wolfe Road.
> 
> First house we moved into in 1958 was on Michele Way, a few blocks down from Calabazas Park, I was a toddler there.



I lived on arlington lane near bollinger!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> I lived on arlington lane near bollinger!



Class of 81


----------



## Bill in Bama

My favorite pro of that dog town era was jay adams! I think i heard he did some prison time and died here not too long ago!? He was so smooth,,,not the most rad but smooth like clapton!


----------



## gkeep

Arlington, we were just a few blocks apart. Highway 9 still has McDonalds where it's been since about 1964 and Yamagami Nursery but no Shakeys Pizza, Krumps Liquors or Pisannos anymore. And no more hundreds of acres of prune, cherry and apricot orchards that you passed driving down highway 9 from Sunnyvale to Saratoga. But we've gone far afield from bikes...


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> Arlington, we were just a few blocks apart. Highway 9 still has McDonalds where it's been since about 1964 and Yamagami Nursery but no Shakeys Pizza, Krumps Liquors or Pisannos anymore. And no more hundreds of acres of prune, cherry and apricot orchards that you passed driving down highway 9 from Sunnyvale to Saratoga. But we've gone far afield from bikes...



That is so crazy! I do remember shakeys pizza! They had a player piano and i saw my first video games there tank and pong! Does anyone remember tantera swimming pool?
I used to dig damaged bike parks out of the trash can behind k mart! And i did work at that nursery but I thought the name was yamanaka??? I used to water and pull weeds for bike money! Man this is awsome,,, I thought it might be a dream i had once upon a time! Jumping trash can lids and waiting for the ice cream man!


----------



## Bill in Bama

razinhellcustomz said:


> I am NEGAN!!! NOT! I just love the show . FEAR the walking dead is really good too. Razin.



Dude my wife has a ton of twd stuff!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee

Bill in Bama said:


> What am I looking at. The frame i.d. says 1953 but a 53  what jag ,, corvette,, ya know ??? How do you know or can you just build it with add ons??
> 
> 
> Bill,
> The  brake arm shows "Mark IV", so the bike should be a Jaguar Mark IV...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1036049


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> Dude my wife has a ton of twd stuff!
> 
> View attachment 1038812



Some of it is well made!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Bill in Bama said:


> My favorite pro of that dog town era was jay adams! I think i heard he did some prison time and died here not too long ago!? He was so smooth,,,not the most rad but smooth like clapton!





Your comment on Jay Adams is 100%  Correct   in my Opinion as well .    I  Competed  ( Skateboarding  )  against Jay ,   and the rest of the Gang .   That Boy had some REAL Talent.     Wicked Smooth ............So Flowing and at Ease  ,  Till the Routy side came out !      I Surfed with Jay a Few times at a Break  in El Segundo .   Just ran into him by chance there .,  But we "Pushed "  each other to try to do " The Latest Take-Off ".............or "Most Rad CutBack"............You get the Picture.   He was a VERY Talented Surfer Too .    I saw  MANY  Top Skateboarders and Surfers of that time period ( In Our Area )   And Jay Was a Standout .   He Always was Kind to me .    Yes he did prison time...................but , to tell you what I think about that ............................It probably kept him alive longer than he would have been .    He Didn't Make it very long after his ( Prison ) time was done.       He Died in Mexico .   Was on a Surfing trip from what I remember.   R.I.P.  Jay          This photo of me was taken just a few miles south of El Segundo .................Around the Same Timeframe .   This is in Redondo Beach , At The Breakwall  .     Thanks for bringing back more memories .        Ride Safe !


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> Thanks Ed! Probably why I could never hit on a make! I started to think the diff between corvette and jaguar was just add ons to a standard frame! The same way the automotive industry. From what im picking up is thats im right!? If i have,,, lets say a 1957 frame i can build any 57 "what have you",,, provided its in the proper weight class??? Is that correct?? Heavyweight,, midweight,,, or what's left!? Hw's being phantom, or other! And mw jag, corvette, is hornet an mid weight???



My hornet is a ballooner, But i have seen some middle weights also. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> Some of it is well made!



Cool stuff. Razin.


----------



## Bill in Bama

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Your comment on Jay Adams is 100%  Correct   in my Opinion as well .    I  Competed  ( Skateboarding  )  against Jay ,   and the rest of the Gang .   That Boy had some REAL Talent.     Wicked Smooth ............So Flowing and at Ease  ,  Till the Routy side came out !      I Surfed with Jay a Few times at a Break  in El Segundo .   Just ran into him by chance there .,  But we "Pushed "  each other to try to do " The Latest Take-Off ".............or "Most Rad CutBack"............You get the Picture.   He was a VERY Talented Surfer Too .    I saw  MANY  Top Skateboarders and Surfers of that time period ( In Our Area )   And Jay Was a Standout .   He Always was Kind to me .    Yes he did prison time...................but , to tell you what I think about that ............................It probably kept him alive longer than he would have been .    He Didn't Make it very long after his ( Prison ) time was done.       He Died in Mexico .   Was on a Surfing trip from what I remember.   R.I.P.  Jay          This photo of me was taken just a few miles south of El Segundo .................Around the Same Timeframe .   This is in Redondo Beach , At The Breakwall  .     Thanks for bringing back more memories .        Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1038872



Dude you have done some real living!  I really love hearing from folks who where in it to win it! How do you keep that feeling going today! My life has become comfortably numb! Work and worry takes all but my bike time! I need a big adventure! Thank you!


----------



## Bill in Bama

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Your comment on Jay Adams is 100%  Correct   in my Opinion as well .    I  Competed  ( Skateboarding  )  against Jay ,   and the rest of the Gang .   That Boy had some REAL Talent.     Wicked Smooth ............So Flowing and at Ease  ,  Till the Routy side came out !      I Surfed with Jay a Few times at a Break  in El Segundo .   Just ran into him by chance there .,  But we "Pushed "  each other to try to do " The Latest Take-Off ".............or "Most Rad CutBack"............You get the Picture.   He was a VERY Talented Surfer Too .    I saw  MANY  Top Skateboarders and Surfers of that time period ( In Our Area )   And Jay Was a Standout .   He Always was Kind to me .    Yes he did prison time...................but , to tell you what I think about that ............................It probably kept him alive longer than he would have been .    He Didn't Make it very long after his ( Prison ) time was done.       He Died in Mexico .   Was on a Surfing trip from what I remember.   R.I.P.  Jay          This photo of me was taken just a few miles south of El Segundo .................Around the Same Timeframe .   This is in Redondo Beach , At The Breakwall  .     Thanks for bringing back more memories .        Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1038872



I think i may have some old skateboarder mags in a box somewhere?? I remember a skate shoppe. Not much of a business,,, pretty stark if memory serves,,,and upon the opening of said store 4 or 5 skaters were there. Gosh I don't remember who but they were selling skateboarder mag and you could get autographs from the skaters who were there for the opening and were featured in that issue. God thats gonna drive me crazy till i dig that box out!!! If i still have it? They did a bit of trick riding and had k.o.m.e radio station on site and a little bitty ramp the radio station had little stickers in the shape of a road sign! Don't remember the number,,, like 98.5 fm! Sound right??? I haven't been to ca since i left the navy and San Diego! 1986! 33 years ago wow! I think one of the fellows had the handle of "the pineapple " like tony the pineapple! Or some such thing! Im going to look for that box!


----------



## Bill in Bama

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool stuff. Razin.



She's got a whole closet full! I encourage her its fairly low cost and keeps her off my bike stuff.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Did anyone get hooked on bikes for health and then get hooked on older bikes! And got bit by the vintage bug! I personally think cranking a 1962 heavy ass schwinn up and down and around town is the best way to pump the old ass thighs up! Better than some 18 speed what ever! What do you do in 7th speed or 14th speed! I like torsion bars and fat tire and a big ass hill! Personally!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Bill in Bama said:


> I think one of the fellows had the handle of "the pineapple " like tony the pineapple!




Doug  " Pineapple "  Saladino   .................   Freestylist .     He Still Skates !       On Another note ,   Most of my bikes have always been Single Speeds.    I'm just used to it that way.     Too many gears make you forget to look at the scenery !!!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Doug  " Pineapple "  Saladino   .................   Freestylist .     He Still Skates !       On Another note ,   Most of my bikes have always been Single Speeds.    I'm just used to it that way.     Too many gears make you forget to look at the scenery !!!!!



Ya,, saladino i think thats the dude!


----------



## Bill in Bama

That makes sense! Thank you sir!


----------



## gkeep

Everybody had this on their binders, bikes, boards, car bumpers in 1970s Santa Clara Valley. DJ Dennis Erectus...




And of course KLIV.


----------



## Balloonoob

These were the wheels i had on my first skateboard    an old school Santa Cruz.  I was just 3100 miles northwest of you guys. (Anchorage)


----------



## PlasticNerd

I have a couple of old skateboards!!! Some with metal wheels, some with Chicago clay wheels  and some with Road Rider 4s and 6s!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd

gkeep said:


> Everybody had this on their binders, bikes, boards, car bumpers in 1970s Santa Clara Valley. DJ Dennis Erectus...
> View attachment 1039928
> And of course KLIV.
> View attachment 1039929



I have a few old KOME stickers still !!


----------



## GTs58

PlasticNerd said:


> I have a couple of old skateboards!!! Some with metal wheels, some with Chicago clay whew and some with Rosd Rider 4s snd 6s!!! View attachment 1039965
> View attachment 1039966
> 
> View attachment 1039967
> 
> View attachment 1039968




Holy Crap! :eek:


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> Everybody had this on their binders, bikes, boards, car bumpers in 1970s Santa Clara Valley. DJ Dennis Erectus...
> View attachment 1039928
> And of course KLIV.
> View attachment 1039929



. Dide thats it! I had a stack of the kome! Thank man!


----------



## Bill in Bama

My fav down hill board was a double boot maharaga waterski with tracker wide tracks and red kryptonic 70's!!! I got a ticket for speeding in los altos and had to go to juvenile court! No lie!


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> Everybody had this on their binders, bikes, boards, car bumpers in 1970s Santa Clara Valley. DJ Dennis Erectus...
> View attachment 1039928
> And of course KLIV.
> View attachment 1039929



And lonny layback!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Don't suppose anyone ever cut school and rode cross city,,, taking short cuts to " the winchester mystery house" ! That isn't far from winchester skate park??? I had a 10 speed similar to this and had a rat trap rear rack that held my g and s board with sims snakes and tracker mid tracks! Plus a six pack that (someone) swiped from the "all American( " that was the name of the store!!) grocery store on bollinger road! That beer was so shook and scunky but we proudly pounded every one! And then just jump in to the bowl! Balls out fun!!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> And lonny layback!



Dont touch that dial ,,, you've got kome on it!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

gkeep said:


> Everybody had this on their binders, bikes, boards, car bumpers in 1970s Santa Clara Valley. DJ Dennis Erectus...
> View attachment 1039928
> And of course KLIV.
> View attachment 1039929



Id love to own just one of the kome stickers


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> i.d. love to own just one of the kome stickers



 I would love


----------



## Jeff54

With one exception; 'home made from 'girl's clip-on steel' you have a 'Red Rocket'? steel wheels. Or the cheapest board possible. I road several summers bare foot and raw toe tips. 6th grade, near end, I'd ridden on its smooth hallways for the last time. late for school too,  [grin] my teacher took it

you als0 have a yard sale plastic cheapo I'd tossed in a closet that Shawn learned basic on, thin rug in lvrm floor..


----------



## sccruiser

We used to get the KOME stickers off the counter at the downtown record stores in Santa Cruz. If you had a stack you could cut and reconfigure to say ACDC. Standard issue for binders in school around 82.


----------



## sccruiser

Does anyone remember or ever get to skate on the clear plexiglass Tracker ramp that Bills Wheels had back in the day? It was a half pipe with no flatbottom that could be folded and towed to parking lots and events. Shop is still open down the street from me. I think there are photos on the counter of it. im gonna go by this weekend and see.


----------



## Jeff54

Balloonoob said:


> Wow is that your son? I love the spins of the tip of the nose /tail. Simple but awesome looking.



Yeah, he doesn't like contests much, it's uncool these days, IDK as if he's not gonna be screwed when he's 50-60 year old without enough income to pay doctors? Albeit he's only broken his little toe  but the battering (permanent bruising) and at least two concussions he's had worries me.

However, he wont compete much B/C it's uncool in the street Klan ,and what he does, always did and is currently, upping the bar of tech tricks, Or inventing stuff. Most creative for several years is his liability B*/C of the time and damage to himself. I think but not exactly sure, it took him around 4 months to master that 360 nose thingy. Nobody ever did it so, nothing to learn from yet looks pretty easy.  When he got an invite to 'The Gonz's annual contest, last summer; 'Hell of a Paradise' 2018, He actually was saying he might not go while I'm usually saying "Go to contests!",  so, he went for the free, Hawaii trip and showed it to the public. *



*And in Shawn's Instagram files, while there for contest,  it wont post  the video here; follow link>> https://www.instagram.com/hale/     or hit google search with " Instagram @hale" 
go down 33 photos and videos. *

*Somebody brought him to a north shore 'secret spot' a tube, it's blue  in background, he's got yellow tee-shirt on. He's killing what was my dream but U could not do it in steel wheel days, as, there was a tunnel a block away about 4-5 feet tall, I kept trying to just get half way up, ride it side-ways like a wave, . Surfing was my thing an I wasn't a club or contest dude, just passion, fun, big wave  up to 18' guy. Of which I believe I owe all, riding 4-6 footers 1st year and the bigger the better the next. My Red rocket learned me good  No doubt I owe it all to my Red Rockets,  and steel wheels. Shawn no like to surf..    regardless,  *

*OK proud dad spit, hope I'm not boring  or bragging, to much.. :eek:*

*Go to 2:40 minutes in this vid. he does his thing and flawless run,  then the kid who ended up 1st place cut him off and jammed his board into Shawn's forehead. At 4:50 min. 'The Gonz does his thing. It's a no brainer as to why he's 'The Gonz'! ]grin] then he gives Shawn 'The Gonz' Award. "Most Creative"*

*



*


----------



## PCHiggin

I’ve had this one forever. I dont know if its store bought or homemade. Steel wheels still Pretty strong


----------



## Balloonoob

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, he doesn't like contests much, it's uncool these days, IDK as if he's not gonna be screwed when he's 50-60 year old without enough income to pay doctors? Albeit he's only broken his little toe  but the battering (permanent bruising) and at least two concussions he's had worries me.
> 
> However, he wont compete much B/C it's uncool in the street Klan ,and what he does, always did and is currently, upping the bar of tech tricks, Or inventing stuff. Most creative for several years is his liability B*/C of the time and damage to himself. I think but not exactly sure, it took him around 4 months to master that 360 nose thingy. Nobody ever did it so, nothing to learn from yet looks pretty easy.  When he got an invite to 'The Gonz's annual contest, last summer; 'Hell of a Paradise' 2018, He actually was saying he might not go while I'm usually saying "Go to contests!",  so, he went for the free, Hawaii trip and showed it to the public. *
> 
> 
> 
> *And in Shawn's Instagram files, while there for contest,  it wont post  the video here; follow link>> https://www.instagram.com/hale/     or hit google search with " Instagram @hale"
> go down 33 photos and videos. *
> 
> *Somebody brought him to a north shore 'secret spot' a tube, it's blue  in background, he's got yellow tee-shirt on. He's killing what was my dream but U could not do it in steel wheel days, as, there was a tunnel a block away about 4-5 feet tall, I kept trying to just get half way up, ride it side-ways like a wave, . Surfing was my thing an I wasn't a club or contest dude, just passion, fun, big wave  up to 18' guy. Of which I believe I owe all, riding 4-6 footers 1st year and the bigger the better the next. My Red rocket learned me good  No doubt I owe it all to my Red Rockets,  and steel wheels. Shawn no like to surf..    regardless,  *
> 
> *OK proud dad spit, hope I'm not boring  or bragging, to much.. :eek:*
> 
> *Go to 2:40 minutes in this vid. he does his thing and flawless run,  then the kid who ended up 1st place cut him off and jammed his board into Shawn's forehead. At 4:50 min. 'The Gonz does his thing. It's a no brainer as to why he's 'The Gonz'! ]grin] then he gives Shawn 'The Gonz' Award. "Most Creative"*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very cool Jeff. You should be proud. Kids obviously a great talent. It's cool the ramp was designed that way so he could do that trick at that spot at that contest. I'm sure he was glad the injury happened after his run    funny how the last trick b4 you leave is always the one you get hurt on. I love how the old fat dudes like me showed up and killed it with their helmets on. Gotta respect the old guys that showed up promoted and made skateboarding into what it is today. No way you could bore me talking skating. I could watch skate videos all day. I hope my daughter can find happiness and success doing something she loves as well.


----------



## Jeff54

Balloonoob said:


> Very cool Jeff. You should be proud. Kids obviously a great talent. It's cool the ramp was designed that way so he could do that trick at that spot at that contest. I'm sure he was glad the injury happened after his run    funny how the last trick b4 you leave is always the one you get hurt on. I love how the old fat dudes like me showed up and killed it with their helmets on. Gotta respect the old guys that showed up promoted and made skateboarding into what it is today. No way you could bore me talking skating. I could watch skate videos all day. I hope my daughter can find happiness and success doing something she loves as well.





PCHiggin said:


> I’ve had this one forever. I dont know if its store bought or homemade. Steel wheels still Pretty strong
> 
> Yeah, looks like a Maple board. You could get steel slate shoes for sometime back that would have similar trucks and screw em on.  But I don't think it's the case here. The hardwood, size and shape it's prob an  mid 60's . I don't think the trucks are off of shoe skates but production manufactured for boards.  .
> 
> Reminds me, 2 x r4s were good at first B/C deep enough to hold screws to mount clip-ons for a while, but by 63, I was moving up with skate shoe trucks and surf, skate board relationship. Yet I'm Shure the beach crowd were well ahead, with shoe trucks. The big surf, with either shoe truck or trucks off a manufactured shoe box type of truck about the same as shoe. These were wood or metal not home made and a handle, You could put a box on them right out of the factory.  I forget what called. However, plywood couldn't keep a screw, by 63, I figured out or saw at beach, washers, nuts and bolts was the way to go. About 3 1/2 ft  1/2" plywood,  shaped or cut like a surfboard. I cut a skag and stuck near tail, but up like sharks fin. dark blue paint )or whatever was in garage at time) and two surf strips across tip to tail. But,  'big' skate/surfboard. it kind of sucked. Stand or belly ride, down hill or low grade as it couldn't turn for spit ]grin]
> 
> So and but,, the trucks were there well before the industry stepped in and very early boards, home made with these  shoe trucks with 4 holes to mount,  were the first. Not me, inventor [grin] but, early late 50's surfers and beachy crowds.
> 
> View attachment 1040458
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040460
> 
> View attachment 1040461
> 
> View attachment 1040462
> 
> View attachment 1040463


----------



## Balloonoob

Did your post response not display?


----------



## PCHiggin

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff54

Balloonoob said:


> Did your post response not display?



IDK it got into quote, But I edited it after that too:
Yeah, looks like a Maple board. You could get steel slate shoes for sometime back that would have similar trucks and screw em on.  But I don't think it's the case here. The hardwood, size and shape it's prob an  mid 60's . I don't think the trucks are off of shoe skates but production manufactured for boards.  .

 Reminds me, 2 x r4s were good at first B/C deep enough to hold screws to mount clip-ons for a while, but by 63, I was moving up with skate shoe trucks and surf, skate board relationship. Yet I'm Shure the beach crowd were well ahead, with shoe trucks. The big surf, with either shoe truck or trucks off a manufactured shoe box type of truck about the same as shoe. These were wood or metal not home made and a handle, You could put a box on them right out of the factory.  I forget what called. However, plywood couldn't keep a screw, by 63, I figured out or saw at beach, washers, nuts and bolts was the way to go. About 3 1/2 ft  1/2" plywood,  shaped or cut like a surfboard. I cut a skag and stuck near tail, but up like sharks fin. dark blue paint )or whatever was in garage at time) and two surf strips across tip to tail. But,  'big' skate/surfboard. it kind of sucked. Stand or belly ride, down hill or low grade as it couldn't turn for spit ]grin]   

 So and but,, the trucks were there well before the industry stepped in and very early boards, home made with these  shoe trucks with 4 holes to mount,  were the first. Not me, inventor [grin] but, early late 50's surfers and beachy crowds.


----------



## Bill in Bama

A dude i work with has a son in Detroit and he said that a super old schwinn dealer was closing for the last time! Sad!


----------



## Jeff54

PCHiggin said:


> I’ve had this one forever. I dont know if its store bought or homemade. Steel wheels still Pretty strong




OK it took some doing to just find a couple of examples of trucks that could be used on skate boards. I believe there were plenty junk or trash, back in the day, 'Scooters' made with wood, to get hooked up with trucks to use too. 
regardless whether home made from scooter trucks off wood or metal. To find one you gonna need an education in who made scooters with roller skate type of trucks. G/L wit dat [grin]
This would be cool and simple, just cut bar off and go!






OK what? rubber wheels! That's a no brainer over steel. I prob chopped something like those off. I took apart every thing I could get my hands on, as a kid. Fixin things or robbing parts, very young. Prob B/C my older brother by 2 years, gave me the insight but, no patience like me,  he'd break it while I'd be fixen or trying better way. He's still breakin stuff too!


----------



## PCHiggin

PCHiggin said:


> I’ve had this one forever. I dont know if its store bought or homemade. Steel wheels still Pretty strong
> 
> View attachment 1040458
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1040460
> 
> View attachment 1040461
> 
> View attachment 1040462
> 
> View attachment 1040463



My 4 year old Grandson loves trying too ride it. Scares the hell out of me lol!


----------



## Balloonoob

Much like my previous bikes i have very few pictures of myself skating but here is one. Blunt to fakie was scary but sure felt good when you committed and landed it. This was on a metal halfpipe in Anchorage.  Anything wood rotted pretty quickly up there.


----------



## Jeff54

Balloonoob said:


> . I love how the old fat dudes like me




While in LA (Westwood) near 2 year ago, Shawn took me to some street cause he wanted a few photos of me on skateboard.  I really never ride  since a kid, maybe a few minutes every 10-20 years. I couldn't possibly do the tricks ya'll been doing since the 70's, not a chance in H.

Yet , my trick bag is still in my pocket {grin} style; check, a  wheelie; check, old guy; check, no longer 'cute'; check, fat nope!


----------



## Balloonoob

Jeff54 said:


> While in LA (Westwood) near 2 year ago, Shawn took me to some street cause he wanted a few photos of me on skateboard.  I really never ride  since a kid, maybe a few minutes every 10-20 years. I couldn't possibly do the tricks ya'll been doing since the 70's, not a chance in H.
> 
> Yet , my trick bag is still in my pocket {grin} style; check, a  wheelie; check, old guy; check, no longer 'cute'; check, fat nope!View attachment 1045893



Nice. And in sandals too!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Ever be in a room full of grown ups,,, by that i mean folks my age and the x games comes on tv and all the sudden your like damn did you see that and all the nerds look at you like,,, loser grow up!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Balloonoob said:


> Nice. And in sandals too!



WKRP


----------



## Bill in Bama

This is the one that got me back on track! I had strayed from the bi ped! Found this at an antiques mall. I fell in love. It came home!


----------



## Bill in Bama

I have always had a bike. When i was a kid there weren't "vintage" bikes they were near new or beaters i built! Seeing movies like Stephen Kings IT and others you'll see vintage bikes, but oddly they dont seem vintage. They just seem cool! The bikes i find are rarely complete and i need to find parts to finish them. But sometimes im buying parts off nice bikes that shouldn't be separated from the original! I wish I could find away to feel better about someone parting out a bike. They are only original once! And can be called complete and correct,,,,, but will never be original again! Im I being silly or is this a thing! I need lots of parts but hate the idea of another bike missing a seat on my account! Reading this back to myself it does sound silly,,they cant feel a thing!? But thats what my dad said about ramming a hook up a worms butt! I would love to hear thoughts on parting out! Should i feel bad?


----------



## Jeff54

That tank makes this bike. Hardly used 1960 Radiant red Hornet with more damage from storage verses usage. But that tank looks flawless, a NOS or appears to be fresh out if the box.  The tank makes it pop.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Jeff54 said:


> That tank makes this bike. Hardly used 1960 Radiant red Hornet with more damage from storage verses usage. But that tank looks flawless, a NOS or appears to be fresh out if the box.  The tank makes it pop.



Thank you! It needs a horn and a set of white walls. This is my best original paint bike! Ive only put a little soap and water and thats it. Its missing a reflector , i think i have one somewhere. Did the pedals myself!


----------



## dave429

Bill in Bama said:


> Anyone listen to the "bike karma" podcast! Tom brown, the dude who,,,as a labor of love has got a pretty cool show! Really interesting! Just has a super mellow vibe. Cool people doing cool stuff with all kinds of bikes! I do recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 1035008
> 
> View attachment 1035009
> 
> View attachment 1035010



I listen to this podcast! He does a great job of bringing bikers together and exploring all the avenues form history to touring and riding to bike building. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Jeff54 said:


> That tank makes this bike. Hardly used 1960 Radiant red Hornet with more damage from storage verses usage. But that tank looks flawless, a NOS or appears to be fresh out if the box.  The tank makes it pop.



What would you value $ the 60 hornet to be???


----------



## Jeff54

Bill in Bama said:


> What would you value $ the 60 hornet to be???



That's a tough one, I wouldn't know.  The radiant red is sharp, vivid and doesn't appear to have UV decomposition, but does 1960 have this prob, IDK.

However, That tank could be more valuable than the whole bike. I mean, it looks (in your photos) actual NOS (New old stock) Mint. Not a scratch, no chips nor marks at the screw holes And Mint  tops the list in valuation.  The tank pops this bike but, as value goes, I wouldn't mount it on it.  B/C, if value is an issue then your highest bidder would be whoever owns a mint bike to match it. Or a collector who's only interested in top condition parts.  Mint valuations can  exceed near mint by 2 time the money


----------



## Bill in Bama

Jeff54 said:


> That's a tough one, I wouldn't know.  The radiant red is sharp, vivid and doesn't appear to have UV decomposition, but does 1960 have this prob, IDK.
> 
> However, That tank could be more valuable than the whole bike. I mean, it looks (in your photos) actual NOS (New old stock) Mint. Not a scratch, no chips nor marks at the screw holes And Mint  tops the list in valuation.  The tank pops this bike but, as value goes, I wouldn't mount it on it.  B/C, if value is an issue then your highest bidder would be whoever owns a mint bike to match it. Or a collector who's only interested in top condition parts.  Mint valuations can  exceed near mint by 2 time the money



Thanks that is alot to think about! Never considered a uv issue! Or mint valuation??


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Bill in Bama said:


> I would love to hear thoughts on parting out! Should i feel bad?




    As long as YOU aren't the one to remove the "1st Part ,or Parts "............................your'e good.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Do you represent at work??? I do!!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Pick this today ! 20$


----------



## Bill in Bama

I just cant pass on a schwinn!? Must be a sickness.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

I couldn't pass either ..................picked this up last weekend .    1978    Varsity   Camel Back


----------



## Bill in Bama

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I couldn't pass either ..................picked this up last weekend .    1978    Varsity   Camel Back
> 
> View attachment 1059721
> 
> View attachment 1059722
> 
> View attachment 1059723



Sweeet do you think the camel back has a function or just a cool look?? Nice chestnut brown i have a 74 continental in the same buttery smooth color!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bill in Bama said:


> Pick this today ! 20$
> 
> View attachment 1059697
> 
> View attachment 1059699
> 
> View attachment 1059700
> 
> View attachment 1059701
> 
> View attachment 1059702
> 
> View attachment 1059703
> 
> View attachment 1059704
> 
> View attachment 1059705



I looked at my source and it said this is a January 1960??? 
S # is AO22942 ?? I don’t trust my source! Help please!


----------



## Jeff54

Bill in Bama said:


> I looked at my source and it said this is a January 1960???
> S # is AO22942 ?? I don’t trust my source! Help please!
> 
> View attachment 1060664
> 
> View attachment 1060665
> 
> View attachment 1060666



Bet your 'source' is that dumb Schwinn auto serial number look up. Yup what ever 'source' is, dump it. Not to leave out, right front u nose, "Japan''


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Bill in Bama said:


> do you think the camel back has a function or just a cool look??




Both !       It helps a Shorter Rider ride a bike with 27 "  Wheels  ,   And Looks Way Cool .     It's only 17 " Fromm BB  to Top of seat post.    The Schwinn Catalogue lists this bike ,................but I cant find any pictures of the Varsity Camel Back Style.    I think originally they were " Speedster "   Frames.    Not sure, still learning here.       I rode a Chestnut Single speed cruiser for MANY MANY Years .    I have always liked that color.   That's a nice Continental..................specially with those Awesome Tires !      Looks FAST !!!


----------



## Rivnut

Here's a link to the 1960 Schwinn catalog.  Looks like the fenders and chain guard are missing and the light has been swapped out.  Hard to tell what previous owners have done over the paste 59 years.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1960_17.html


----------



## Jeff54

Bill in Bama said:


> I looked at my source and it said this is a January 1960???
> S # is AO22942 ?? I don’t trust my source! Help please!
> 
> View attachment 1060664
> 
> View attachment 1060665
> 
> View attachment 1060666



So anyway Bill your first clue on the Traveler is the Japan mark and it is a lugged frame.  According to catalogs The lugged  japan Traveler it was introduced in 1975. Albet it's reported;  japan frames for Schwinn began around 1970, their japan traveler wasn't until 75.

Japan frames are a little tricky as month and year may be the 1st two numbers or letters yet could be within the 1st three too. Perhaps the early Japan frames are within the 1st 3 IDK.  But in your case it's the 1st two;

"A0".   A = January and 0 = 1980.  (I. E. B is Feb, C = March.  and following the letter; 1 is 1981, 2 =1982, etc.)

In the future use this site for dating em B/C the auto site has a poor or incomplete and unreliable, (1,ooo's of people screw up,  due to its nonsense) algorism that's screwy. (even multiple 40's through 70's frames too!).:   http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx


----------



## Bill in Bama

Jeff54 said:


> So anyway Bill your first clue on the Traveler is the Japan mark and it is a lugged frame.  According to catalogs The lugged  japan Traveler it was introduced in 1975. Albet it's reported;  japan frames for Schwinn began around 1970, their japan traveler wasn't until 75.
> 
> Japan frames are a little tricky as month and year may be the 1st two numbers or letters yet could be within the 1st three too. Perhaps the early Japan frames are within the 1st 3 IDK.  But in your case it's the 1st two;
> 
> "A0".   A = January and 0 = 1980.  (I. E. B is Feb, C = March.  and following the letter; 1 is 1981, 2 =1982, etc.)
> 
> In the future use this site for dating em B/C the auto site has a poor or incomplete and unreliable, (1,ooo's of people screw up,  due to its nonsense) algorism that's screwy. (even multiple 40's through 70's frames too!).:   http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx



Thanks dude I totally missed the japan on the head  badge!!! Also the style of head badge! The lamp looks 60’s to me but it could be an add on! Thanks to all!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Jeff54 said:


> Bet your 'source' is that dumb Schwinn auto serial number look up. Yup what ever 'source' is, dump it. Not to leave out, right front u nose, "Japan''



Something called angel fire!


----------



## Jeff54

Bill in Bama said:


> Something called angel fire!



No, the anglefire site is a very good  too. However, subject to comprehension [Grin] Read their notice or disclaimer: ""THIS CHART APPLIES TO CHICAGO SCHWINN`S ONLY.".http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html/

No worries Bill, everybody gotta get a learning, even the Know it all's bragging on them selves, albeit put up dumb A fights and personal attacks  even fer years,  get learned [wink] at The CABE  too..


----------



## Bill in Bama

Look here!! I never knew! I have filled tires with air! I only have a mile or five on this but ,,, im speechless! Finally got some good tires and tubes, today wasn’t stupid hot sooo! I was in a bike way and ,, who would do that!  A tire in a tire and a tube with a slow leak? All good now


----------



## Jeff54

Bill in Bama said:


> Look here!! I never knew! I have filled tires with air! I only have a mile or five on this but ,,, im speechless! Finally got some good tires and tubes, today wasn’t stupid hot sooo! I was in a bike way and ,, who would do that!  A tire in a tire and a tube with a slow leak? All good now
> 
> View attachment 1069353
> 
> View attachment 1069354
> 
> View attachment 1069355
> 
> View attachment 1069356
> 
> View attachment 1069357
> 
> View attachment 1069358
> 
> View attachment 1069359



I did! A slice of tire in a popped one (Blowout) is old, old school, poor boy; bicycle  repair 101.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Ok peeps!! Got all this in a grab bag for 12$ some of it i know,,, but the non chrome crank stuff has zero markings ??? Ok,,, so that wood chicken??? It looks like “old wood” but is heavy like a rock! What about the reflector! Verysmall! The paper sold!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Any help would be groovy! I don’t sell the schwinn stuff unless i just cant use it !


----------



## Bill in Bama

My junk guy had this for me! It totally reminds me of my dad!! After using  those old school patch kits that you had to light on fire dad would let me use one just like this one to air up the tire! Good times! We were a schwinn household!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> My junk guy had this for me! It totally reminds me of my dad!! After using  those old school patch kits that you had to light on fire dad would let me use one just like this one to air up the tire! Good times! We were a schwinn household!!!
> 
> View attachment 1208333
> 
> View attachment 1208335
> 
> View attachment 1208336



Man I remember my dad's oldest brother my uncle Maynard had a old tire pump like that he used to pump up tires on his old Cushman scooter. I wish i could have found that pump after he passed. Really cool old pump. Enjoy.. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> Pick this today ! 20$
> 
> View attachment 1059697
> 
> View attachment 1059699
> 
> View attachment 1059700
> 
> View attachment 1059701
> 
> View attachment 1059702
> 
> View attachment 1059703
> 
> View attachment 1059704
> 
> View attachment 1059705





Bill in Bama said:


> This is the one that got me back on track! I had strayed from the bi ped! Found this at an antiques mall. I fell in love. It came home!
> 
> View attachment 1048057
> 
> View attachment 1048058
> 
> View attachment 1048059
> 
> View attachment 1048060
> 
> View attachment 1048061
> 
> View attachment 1048062
> 
> View attachment 1048063



Nice old hornet. So what year and money was it? I just love.the old Hornet bikes. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Bill in Bama

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice old hornet. So what year and money was it? I just love.the old Hornet bikes. Enjoy. Razin.



 i get scolded sometimes even mentioning money at the c.a.b.e... but it’s an original 1960... found it at an antiques mall. And I adore it! 
BUT... i don’t sell through this thing called the cabe! So... 145$. It sat there for months at 260$....i made an offer! My best rider in that kind of bike!


----------



## Bill in Bama

PlasticNerd said:


> I have a couple of old skateboards!!! Some with metal wheels, some with Chicago clay wheels  and some with Road Rider 4s and 6s!!! View attachment 1039965
> View attachment 1039966
> 
> View attachment 1039967
> 
> View attachment 1039968



Jez a loo !!! Id love to just sit and stare at your collection of boards


----------



## Balloonoob

Holy crap! Tube patches you light on fire? Bike tires inside of bike tires? Yes please.  I want it all.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> i get scolded sometimes even mentioning money at the c.a.b.e... but it’s an original 1960... found it at an antiques mall. And I adore it!
> BUT... i don’t sell through this thing called the cabe! So... 145$. It sat there for months at 260$....i made an offer! My best rider in that kind of bike!
> 
> View attachment 1208394
> 
> View attachment 1208395



That's a really nice old Hornet. I was born in early 1960, so that is a good year. I picked up a 1954 Hornet last spring for a hundred bucks. O.g. green and white paint, truss rods, rear rack and a pair of the widest white walls I could find from Mike the Bike. Rides and rolls just like my Town Car. Love the bike. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## JimR56

Bill in Bama said:


> Not sure its true,,, but at one time i was convinced that my gang and i were inventing what would be known as "bmx"! I was a kid in a suburb of san jose. And behind calabassas park was a dry creek that had carved out a sweet 4 or 6 acres of wicked jumps and down hills,,, known to us only as " THE BIKE HILLS " spent more time there than at school. Once in a life time kids get to be kids and we wore that place out! I was riding a crate frame with tuff wheels and red line forks! Bomb proof !! Alota bones broken there!





Bill in Bama said:


> Ok there you are! I was one of the first dudes to scale the fence and skate Cambell skate park,, rode winchester many times! The bike hills as it was known was outlaw bmx! Cops would show up,,,watch for a bit then run everyone off. The kind of place folks didn't want their kid hanging out,, might be beer or weeds growning! I think about that place every time i see a schwinn scrambler! I swear it was pure fun. Probably condominiums now!





gkeep said:


> Bill, I grew up at the end of DeFoe Dr by Jollyman Elementary School. Spent a lot of time in the creeks from when I was about 4 on, Calabasses tributary ran open next to our house until they covered the stretch between Bollinger and DeFoe in the mid 60s. By 3rd or 4th grade we were biking to Stevens Creek to fish, swim, etc. Rode our stingrays and ten speeds all over  the hills on the horse trails and fire roads, who knew we were mountain biking??
> 
> Good memories, when a kid could find abandoned orchards full of fresh fruit to bicycle through all summer...Cupertino in the 60s and 70s was a great place to be a kid.



Another native San Josean here.  I guess I'm a bit older than you Bill, maybe closer to gkeep's age (born in '56).  Lived at Forest and Monroe until Valley Fair was built right across the street, then we moved near Willow Glen (Hamilton/Meridian area).  I don't remember venturing out toward Cupertino much as a kid, but we also had a dry creek (not far from Dry Creek Road, in fact) bike hill in the Willow Glen area which attracted dozens of kids with their bikes, as well as older guys with motorcycles, as well as cops!  It didn't last too long once the big crowds discovered the place.  Must have been private property or something ridiculous like that  . That place *IS* condominiums now, but Calabazas Park is not (



).  There's also a bike shop now at Bollinger and Miller, not far from the park.

The orchards were of course everywhere when I was growing up... just in our yard alone there were three varieties of cherry trees, an apricot, a prune, a plum, an orange, boysenberries, and walnuts to boot.

Re skateboards... I know they were mass-produced and are probably not considered cool now, but you know... nostalgia and all... my friends and I put lots of miles on these in the early 60's:


----------



## Rivnut

razinhellcustomz said:


> Man I remember my dad's oldest brother my uncle Maynard had a old tire pump like that he used to pump up tires on his old Cushman scooter. I wish i could have found that pump after he passed. Really cool old pump. Enjoy.. Razin.



I hated those things. Work your a$$ off pumping the tire up only to have most of the air leak back out by the time you could get it unscrewed.


----------



## Bill in Bama

I had one like this!!! Steel wheels! Death on 4 wheels!



 my dad got it for me and was sooo proud! Alas ... he had no way of knowing what a piece of poop it was! I hugged him and said thanks!


----------



## Bill in Bama

I bought a couple of books. One on classic schwinn and one on resto of same! Was about two pages in and read the name dave stromberger... sounded familiar but hell im closing in on 60. Had my phone tuned into the cabe at the same time! And what do you know! He’s a member! How did i not know that??? Hi five dave! Or should i say mr.stromberger! Guess I’ll follow your threads... first time ive followed anything like a thread! Again my hat is off! Bill in bama!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Bought this 79 frame! Dont know why! But i did and it hung in my shed for awhile! Then i started to build it with spare parts! Its been through a few phases! Scored some killer part from a cabe member! Now one of my favorite daily rider!  Behold a grown up bmx ride!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Bill in Bama said:


> Bought this 79 frame! Dont know why! But i did and it hung in my shed for awhile! Then i started to build it with spare parts! Its been through a few phases! Scored some killer part from a cabe member! Now one of my favorite daily rider!  Behold a grown up bmx ride!
> 
> View attachment 1233049
> 
> View attachment 1233051
> 
> View attachment 1233052
> 
> View attachment 1233054
> 
> View attachment 1233055
> 
> View attachment 1233056



Good looking bike. I like the high riser bars in the first picture. Turned out GREAT! Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Bill in Bama

I was thinking...there seem to be a few of you from santa clara co. Calif..... if your of a certain age you may remember this place!!! I heard it had it’s final round up some years ago! My dad’s company (Westinghouse) had their yearly picnic here and my folks would just take us kids other times just cause. Really neat old school park! Cowboys and Indians !!! Stage coach rides and all. In my eyes... a magical place in time! If i close my eyes i can smell the dust and pine trees!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Got 9 days off....gonna work on this most of the time












I need to think about that twinn


----------



## Bill in Bama

What to do with the twinn?


----------



## ian

cyclingday said:


> My first skate board had steel wheels.
> Hitting a pebble on that baby was an experience in agility.



Mine too. You couldn't do any kind of hard turns.......wipeout!!


----------



## Bill in Bama

I put tracker mid tracks w/ red kryptonic  70mm wheels on a maharajah double boot water ski !!! And pilot that mofo down skyline blvd! Half way to Santa Cruz from los gatos ca. Believe it or don’t! Circa 1977!


----------

